# what happens when a lithium ion battery leaks?



## 4sevens (Aug 9, 2004)

Has anyone every had one leak on them?

I over tightened a light and it crushed the head of the cell
and started oozing stuff out. Yikes! I quickly put it in a
ziplock and disposed of it.

Before I threw it out I took a whiff and it smelled a little sweet.
Now I have a headache.

help I don't want to die.


----------



## koala (Aug 11, 2004)

Recycle if possible, I am using a AA sized lithium with my ARC LS Rev1 with an AA twisty. The drive circuit is a custom board with a 1/2 watt current limiting resistor. The twisty give abit of pressure to the cell and the top of cell leaks a tiny bit everytime I recharge it. I just wipe it off, It smells really *great* especially when I disassemble the ARC LS for cleaning.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 11, 2004)

Didn't they use to give lithium to psych. patients? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Calling Dr.Chow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 11, 2004)

It smells good?


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Aug 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Didn't they use to give lithium to psych. patients? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Calling Dr.Chow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, sometimes they perscribe lithium.


----------



## ViReN (Aug 11, 2004)

It sure smells good.. I just had some of it... I opened the 7LEDMcKinleyHiPower... just because.... there was a mention of it... and it did smell sweet... (though it never leaked)...

Actually it must be some compound that contains *sugar* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

j.k.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-ViReN


----------



## Doug S (Aug 11, 2004)

Careful, this odor is associated with a powerful psychotropic substance that seems to cause a craving for ever brighter lights.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 11, 2004)

And that's a bad thing? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## ViReN (Aug 11, 2004)

Ohhh.... Doug.... I think... that odour / sweet smell.... *That* is what was really driving me to to in for my first Luxeon Based Light.. which i might purchase / build soon... Its really adictive.. no wonder... i think Luxeon.. when i smell that CR123A /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif .. always keep gazing at it... and wonder.. what if this small thing can drive a Luxeon... well .. lets see how far.. it goes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-ViReN


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 11, 2004)

That sweet smell gave me a headache and a bitter taste in the
back of my throat. I've also got some neck spasms causing my head to jerk to the right while my right arm spases to the left.

j/k


----------



## wholeflaffer (Aug 11, 2004)

Mmmmm....Lithium ions! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## PEU (Aug 11, 2004)

are you bipolar? lick a leaked lion cell... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 12, 2004)

Actually, this is a known fact. Lithium-ions do not contain lithium. So they are safer than actual lithium cells. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

So licking them may not get you the lithium that you need.

By the way, has anyone licked a 9v battery lately?


----------



## KevinL (Aug 12, 2004)

Nope but I loaded 4 NiMH AA into a battery holder fresh off the charger and accidentally touched both the positive and negative contact with a finger. It burns, it burnsssss!! 

I hope nobody does that with a lithium ion unprotected cell, those can deliver a lot more than 5 amps if they have to.


----------

